# R.V. and M.O.T.



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Took our RV for it's MOT today wasn't half as painful as I expected. Took it to the VOSA station at Kirkham at 8'00am this morning. The staff there were very helpful indeed. Changed one bulb and got its M.O.T just have to wait now till cats passports arrive then off to sunny Spain.    

Peter and Joan


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

You got off the site ok then :wink: Thats good news about the m.o.t but we don't wish to know about sunny spain thankyou very much :lol: 


Chris


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Chris and Duncan. The tester let Peter drive it through and told Peter exactly what you had told him regarding the park brake.

Joan and Peter
P.S. Hope your washer has been plumbed in by now [-o<


----------



## 98547 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hello Duncan, just thought I would let you know, the weather today in Roquetas de Mar has been a little cooler today only 21deg C. Are you flooded out? John & Win.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Wogga , did you not see my thread ,Washer is up and running ( took three days mind :wink: ) Tv has to wait now as mounting bracket was no good , have ordered one that will fit from the net,should be here today.

Hi John and Win , looking good over there ,where are you now ,are you still with T & H , give them our regards .
It was nearly warm enough to take gloves off here yesterday , nearly but not quite :lol: 
Give Pepsi a hug from me .
Will pm you :wink: 

Chris
I see you say where you are  Have seen some flooding in the area,nr Drax the water is nearly at the road edge but OK here ,will have to get out with the camera.


----------

